# Empfehlung Digicam bis 200 EUR?



## Snape (3. September 2004)

Tach,
kann mir jemand - aus Erfahrung z.B. - eine Digicam bis maximal 200 EUR empfehlen?
Sie sollte auf jeden Fall gute Bilder machen und:

- compact flash Speicher haben (kein muss)
- klein sein
- leicht sein
- nicht so stromfressend sein

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich als Marken Sony, Olympus und Canon, bin aber nicht so der Fachmann. Anwendungsbereich ist eher so ab und an mal gelegentlich Fotos zu knipsen.
Und bitte keine Jenoptik empfehlen, bin erst kürzlich Opfer dieser Mistdinger geworden, sie kommen mir nie wieder ins Haus.

Danke schon mal vorab für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Snape (4. September 2004)

Tach,
ich sehe gerade, dass ab Montag bei real eine Minolta DiMAGE G400 für 279 im Angebot ist. Hm.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. September 2004)

Ok, wird auf die dauer langweilig, aber:

*Canon PowerShot A75 *

Nachfolger der A70.

Tests zur A75:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/A75/A75A.HTM
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/canon/powershot_a75-review/index.shtml
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/a75.html

MfG Jan


----------



## Snape (4. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jan Seifert _
> *Ok, wird auf die dauer langweilig, aber:
> 
> Canon PowerShot A75
> ...



Danke für den Tip. Zumindest mir wirds nicht langweilig, weil ich davon noch nichts gehört/gelesen habe.


----------



## Snape (4. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jan Seifert _
> Ok, wird auf die dauer langweilig, aber:
> 
> Canon PowerShot A75
> ...



- Warum ist die A75 günstiger als die A70?
- Hier wird bei Photo Porst oder so die A60 für 149 angeboten. Zugreifen? Oder ist die frapide schlechter?


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. September 2004)

Warum die A75 günstiger ist als die A70 weiß ich nicht, hab ich mich auch schon oft gefragt.

Falls dir 2Mio Pixel reichen, kannst du auch zur A60 greifen, wobei ich dann eher 
die 50,- mehr für die A75 ausgeben würde, aber nur, weil ich 3,2Mio 
Pixel "brauchen" würde. Im Prinzip sind die A60 und die A70/A75 sehr gleich,
nur können die A70er 3,2Mio Pixel.


----------



## fluessig (5. September 2004)

Bin bisher mit den Ergebnissen meiner Kodak CX7430 sehr zufrieden (229 Euro) die beim Vergleich in der ct gut abschnitt.

Aber gegen die Canon spricht sicher auch nichts.


----------



## Snape (5. September 2004)

Moin,
OK. Ich tendiere zur A75, ist auch in der PC Pro gut gelistet.


----------



## Tackleberry (5. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Snape _
> *- Warum ist die A75 günstiger als die A70?*



Weil die A70 ein Auslaufmodell ist und die Kamera bei den Händlern, die diese günstig verkaufen schon vergriefen ist und die Händler mit den höheren Preisen nun auf der A70 sitzen bleiben. Dummerweise sind sie auch noch extrem unflexibel und werden auch weiterhin auf ihren alten überteuerten Kameras sitzen bleiben...
Je nach benötigten Pixeln sind A60, A70/75 und A85 zu empfehlen....


----------

